# Managing People



## PogDog (Jul 30, 2020)

I’m curious if anyone (TL and up) has received any specific training for general management. Learning different management styles or how to understand different team members and what it takes to motivate them. I know we all have been informally trained, be it from direction from a superior or just general common sense and observation. But, I’m wondering if Target has any formal management training available and where one can go to pursuit it?


----------



## NKG (Jul 30, 2020)

If they do sign me up....


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 30, 2020)

They do or at least it used to  , it’s the development classes . But Sd and Etl Hr would have to select you for the classes.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 30, 2020)

Our store had a little popsicle straight out of art history college who couldn't lead a flock of Brownie Scouts.  She was hired on as an HR ETL.  She giggled a lot and had nice teeth.  Didn't last a year.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 30, 2020)

Maybe ASANTS, but leadership training for TLs at my store? Not one single word.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 30, 2020)

There are courses on Workday for various leadership topics.  

Back in the day, we did get classroom training.


----------



## Kvothe (Jul 30, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Our store had a little popsicle straight out of art history college who couldn't lead a flock of Brownie Scouts.  She was hired on as an HR ETL.  She giggled a lot and had nice teeth.  Didn't last a year.


Giggle and nice teeth? I'll follow.


----------



## PogDog (Jul 31, 2020)

Yetive said:


> There are courses on Workday for various leadership topics.
> 
> Back in the day, we did get classroom training.


I was looking, but I can't find anything that isn't about a specific function under a specific department. 

I'm looking for general management training, ya know? The stuff that will help me interact with all my team members. The lazy ones and the go-getters. The independents and the ones that need constant supervision.


----------



## isthatathing (Aug 1, 2020)

There is a new training this month actually. It's something like "adaptive leadership" and all TLs and ETLs are taking the training.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Aug 1, 2020)

I had zero training. I would never have time offstage to do any training that isn’t required.


----------



## jenna (Aug 1, 2020)

isthatathing said:


> There is a new training this month actually. It's something like "adaptive leadership" and all TLs and ETLs are taking the training.



Taking it and actually utilizing it are two different things.









						Adaptive Leadership
					

Adaptive leadership is a leadership model that was introduced by Ronald Heifetz and Marty Linsky. Heifetz defines it as the act of mobilizing a group of individuals to handle tough challenges and emerge triumphant in the end.




					corporatefinanceinstitute.com
				




- Ha!  Definitely not gonna happen at my store.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 1, 2020)

jenna said:


> Taking it and actually utilizing it are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d like to be a fly on the wall to see the look on her face when my last ETL reads that...🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PogDog (Aug 2, 2020)

isthatathing said:


> There is a new training this month actually. It's something like "adaptive leadership" and all TLs and ETLs are taking the training.



I couldn't find it. 😞


----------



## rog the dog (Aug 2, 2020)

To be honest, besides the TL training I got when I was promoted, I've absolutely just been winging it. I think most people do that until they figure out what works best for their team and their store lol.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 2, 2020)

Adaptive leadership is on SharePoint.  On Stream, there are some coaching videos.  I haven watched them all, but they seem to be about constructive communication, not just corrective action.


----------



## PogDog (Aug 2, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Adaptive leadership is on SharePoint.  On Stream, there are some coaching videos.  I haven watched them all, but they seem to be about constructive communication, not just corrective action.



Through workbench? I'm not familiar with SharePoint. Figured all the training was transferred to Workday.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 3, 2020)

PogDog said:


> Through workbench? I'm not familiar with SharePoint. Figured all the training was transferred to Workday.


Used the search on workbench, then, sharepoint tab will show up on upper left side when you select a certain document,


----------



## spotoff (Aug 3, 2020)

PogDog said:


> I was looking, but I can't find anything that isn't about a specific function under a specific department.
> 
> I'm looking for general management training, ya know? The stuff that will help me interact with all my team members. The lazy ones and the go-getters. The independents and the ones that need constant supervision.


I’m not an official training, and this may sound so simple that it goes without saying, but taking the time to get to know your team members and build an authentic connection with them is, I believe, the single most significant and impactful thing a leader can do to affect positive change and and growth. slowing down to get to know each TM shows that you care about them as a person and throughout the process you  are creating a foundation for the working relationship that is built upon mutual respect and trust. Also, you can learn a lot about what motivates a person simply by getting to know them.

Again, seems so simple, but has such a huge and lasting impact.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 3, 2020)

PogDog said:


> Through workbench? I'm not familiar with SharePoint. Figured all the training was transferred to Workday.


Should come up in a Workbench search.


----------

